# Unexpected vet bill



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

Are there any charities which would help pay an unexpected vet bill, untill we can pay them back?


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

the PDSA are brilliant- they pay towards your vet bill- I am a student so it was nice for them to help me out a bit

or you can do a payment plan with your vet. i know mine does
and you pay it off in installments of what ever you can afford


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

findley said:


> Are there any charities which would help pay an unexpected vet bill, untill we can pay them back?


You can take your dogs to PDSA, RSPCA and I think maybe even blue cross clinics and hospitals although you have to be receiving certain benefits but you would have to check if you are eligible.

There is celia hammond clinics that I believe will supply lower cost treatment and things like vaccs and neutering they help when you cant get help from other charities but at the same time cant afford private fees.

The only other thing is Tailwaggers but Im not sure how they work you would have to check. Tailwaggers Club Trust - helping sick and injured animals

If all else fails only other thing I can maybe suggest is a personal loan, or credit card and repay it as quickly as possible.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

don`t know exactly where you are but in some cases the RSPCA will help , read here
RSPCA Cardiff Animal Welfare


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

also with the PDSA you have to be within a certain area of there coverage for them to help you. just give them a ring and they ill give you a number to your closest one, also if they cant help there is a PDSA scheme where the PDSA will still pay most of your vet bill and you have to pay 10% and thats at private clinics. although you do have to prove your on benefits. 

hope this helps


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Pay it in instalments. The vet would rather have instalments than nothing at all.


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Unfortunatly my friend is no where near any catchment areas for the blue cross, rspca, pdsa or cellia hammond. I will get her to try the tailwaggers. Yes she will be paying off the bill in instalments but the vets she uses are not that happy about easy repayment plans. The emergency vet she had to use was a lot cheaper than her normal vets and they are only a mile away from each other! She had enough money to cover the initial outlay and then another problem cropped up, and yes she did have insurance until she was made redundant. But thanks again.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

findley said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. Unfortunatly my friend is no where near any catchment areas for the blue cross, rspca, pdsa or cellia hammond. I will get her to try the tailwaggers. Yes she will be paying off the bill in instalments but the vets she uses are not that happy about easy repayment plans. The emergency vet she had to use was a lot cheaper than her normal vets and they are only a mile away from each other! She had enough money to cover the initial outlay and then another problem cropped up, and yes she did have insurance until she was made redundant. But thanks again.


What I would do is not ask the vet if they will take instalments, just do it. Take them in whatever she can afford every week, or send a cheque. They are not going to say no, are they?


----------

